# Biete:SEW Movitrac, S7-200, S7-300,...



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin gerade am "ausmisten", und habe daher die folgenden teile zu verkaufen.

2x CPU 212
6ES7 212-1GA01-0XB0
85-264 VAC Supply
Di 8xAC 120 V
Do 6xRelay, 2A
Neu!
80 Euro/Stück

1xCPU 214
6ES7 214-1CC01-0XB0
85-264 VAC Supply
Di 14xAC 120V
Do 10xAC 120-230V, 1A
Neu!
110 Euro

1x CPU 216-2
6ES7 216-2BD00-0XB0
85-264 VAC Supply
Di 24xDC 24 V
Do 16x Relay, 2A
fast neu, aus versuchsaufbau.
175 Euro

1x EM 222
6ES7 222-1BF00-0XA0
Do 8xDC24V, 0,5A
fast neu, aus versuchsaufbau.
50 Euro

2x EM 231
6ES7 231-0HC00-0XA0
Ai 3x12 Bit
fast neu, aus versuchsaufbau.
75 Euro

1x CPU 315
6ES7 315-1AF03-0AB0
Neu, ohne OVP
250 Euro

1x 6ES7 340-1CH00-0AE0
100 Euro

3x Allied Telesyn International
Centre Com MX 26 F
Fiber Optic Transceiver IEEE 802.3 (Mau)
Model AT-MX 26 F
IEEE 802.3 Compliant Transceiver (MAU) Ethernet Compatible
gebraucht
Zusammen 75 Euro

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Januar 2008)

Neu dazugekommen:

Profibusleitung / Profibuskabel
Ring mit jeweils ca. 100m, Neu (Lapp Kabel)
100 € inkl. versand.(4x)

Gruß
Timo


----------

